# Case IH JX75 will not start



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

I am not having a good week with my two tractors. Farmall 95 gas tank leaking and now my JX75 will not start. I can get it to start by jumping the starter, so I not that is not the issue. I have checked the switch attached to the clutch pedal and it seems to be functioning. My question is how many other safety switches can prevent the tractor from starting and where are they located (can't seem to locate any other switches)? Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know off hand what switches you may have, but I do have a DX45.
1) There is a switch / button under my seat that needs to be depressed when operating/ starting the tractor. I've had trouble with it pushing through it's mounting hole, and freezing solid in the winter
2) There should be a switch activated by the brake pedal so the tractor won't start unless the park brake is applied or the brake is depressed.
3) There should be a neutral switch to keep the tractor from starting in gear.
4) There should be a switch to prevent the tractor from starting with the PTO engaged.
So either check your manual for locations and other switches, or have a look at levers and pivot points that they have for a location of the safety switches. There should be some tell tale wires to lead you to the culprit!


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Starter solenoid?


----------



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I don't know off hand what switches you may have, but I do have a DX45.
> 1) There is a switch / button under my seat that needs to be depressed when operating/ starting the tractor. I've had trouble with it pushing through it's mounting hole, and freezing solid in the winter
> 2) There should be a switch activated by the brake pedal so the tractor won't start unless the park brake is applied or the brake is depressed.
> 3) There should be a neutral switch to keep the tractor from starting in gear.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Still trying to figure this thing out.


----------



## Tim Stoughton (Oct 9, 2017)

marc_hanna said:


> Starter solenoid?


Would it still start by jumping it at the starter solenoid if it was bad?


----------

